# How To Prepare For NUST NET 2?



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

my nust test is on 28 march afternoon! i have once prepared for everything but m having a feeling as if m forgetting all!how to i revise all that in this time!any ready made schedule will b appreciated


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

maryyumnasr said:


> my nust test is on 28 march afternoon! i have once prepared for everything but m having a feeling as if m forgetting all!how to i revise all that in this time!any ready made schedule will b appreciated


It happens before every test to 99% of people.Do not panic.Go through your weak things and leave rest on ALLAH,also start Namaz-e-Hajat.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Prince MD Khan said:


> It happens before every test to 99% of people.Do not panic.Go through your weak things and leave rest on ALLAH,also start Namaz-e-Hajat.


nust main conceptual questions kitnay percent hota ha?


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

maryyumnasr said:


> nust main conceptual questions kitnay percent hota ha?


Almost,30-40 %


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I gave the NET-1 and all I can say is that it is not too hard, sticking to the books is the best option, you still have time to prepare. Most of the questions are just out of the book. I scored 110 in NET-1 without any preparation at all. Also do some intelligence MCQs online, they are quite tricky.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Skandril said:


> I gave the NET-1 and all I can say is that it is not too hard, sticking to the books is the best option, you still have time to prepare. Most of the questions are just out of the book. I scored 110 in NET-1 without any preparation at all. Also do some intelligence MCQs online, they are quite tricky.


i scored 135 in net 1 without prepration but i wanna do better so that ill b eligible for paying cadet scheme!IQ ND ENGLISH is my key nd bio is easy but m worried about physics its too hard as far as numericals are concerned.i never get the right formula in my mind at the right time any tips 4 that?

- - - Updated - - -



Prince MD Khan said:


> Almost,30-40 %


so if i get even just half of it nd remaining 60-70 percent right i can make it:?


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

maryyumnasr said:


> i scored 135 in net 1 without prepration but i wanna do better so that ill b eligible for paying cadet scheme!IQ ND ENGLISH is my key nd bio is easy but m worried about physics its too hard as far as numericals are concerned.i never get the right formula in my mind at the right time any tips 4 that?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


For Physics You should read out the topic,make the outline of overall chapter write it down in your words and then write down formulas. The best thing to do is write down all formulas with outline of topic besides it and also mention type of questions where a specific formula can be used,use charts for this purpose and paste it at your study place or in the room where you stay the most. 
Yes,you can.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Prince MD Khan said:


> For Physics You should read out the topic,make the outline of overall chapter write it down in your words and then write down formulas. The best thing to do is write down all formulas with outline of topic besides it and also mention type of questions where a specific formula can be used,use charts for this purpose and paste it at your study place or in the room where you stay the most.
> Yes,you can.


o god m so worried!!!!!!!!!! whats gonna happen its really important for me to get in what if i dont awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:shocked:


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

maryyumnasr said:


> o god m so worried!!!!!!!!!! whats gonna happen its really important for me to get in what if i dont awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:shocked:


If you will worry that much then you will surely get into trouble. Prepare and give test with peace of mind and believing in your preparation and expecting always good.Pray to ALLAH Almighty ,InshaAllah nothing will go bad.You will have what you are destined for.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Prince MD Khan said:


> If you will worry that much then you will surely get into trouble. Prepare and give test with peace of mind and believing in your preparation and expecting always good.Pray to ALLAH Almighty ,InshaAllah nothing will go bad.You will have what you are destined for.


i hope so!


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

keep going through whatever you've learned again and again, just to make sure it stays 
Are you an A-level student ? or doing fsc ?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

mehreen mazhar said:


> keep going through whatever you've learned again and again, just to make sure it stays
> Are you an A-level student ? or doing fsc ?


have done fsc with 918 marks and i m improving it!my concepts r clear all m worried about are the numericals of physics


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

ohh good !  I'm doing A2-levels.
I wanted to apply for NUST BS applied biosciences but i've got my Alevel exams in may-june so icant give NET + i haven't given any of the SAT subject tests aswell,so i wouldn't be able to apply this year. 
So are you looking forward to engineering in NUST or the Applied Biosciences/MBBS/BDS ? by the way is NUST a good option to apply for incase you want to go for MBBS/BDS/Applied biosciences ?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

mehreen mazhar said:


> ohh good !  I'm doing A2-levels.
> I wanted to apply for NUST BS applied biosciences but i've got my Alevel exams in may-june so icant give NET + i haven't given any of the SAT subject tests aswell,so i wouldn't be able to apply this year.
> So are you looking forward to engineering in NUST or the Applied Biosciences/MBBS/BDS ? by the way is NUST a good option to apply for incase you want to go for MBBS/BDS/Applied biosciences ?


i m appling as paying cadet so its a good option for me atleast!


----------



## HvalaSrna (Jun 27, 2016)

hey is it advisable to give NET-I or NET-II for fsc-ii students who just want to get an experience?Final attempt fully prepared tou NET-III ho ga but incase god forbid someone fails in NET-I do they still consider the best score from either of the remaining series II and III?


----------

